# PUSH/PULL/LEGS - 5 day split too much??



## Hope (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi all.

Haven't been on here for a while!

New to lifting and started my journey with a good cut due to high BF.

Got down to around 11% @64 KG but was showing no muscle tone etc. Thanks to flinty on the last thread!

Lost motivation then christmas came and I ended up at around 67-68KG at 16%

Started around 3 weeks ago doing my old 3 day split PUSH PULL LEGS but this time with a calorie excess (Around 2200-2500 40:40:20)

It just didn't feel like it was enough. I was exhausting each exercise doing 3x8 or 5x5 but didn't feel any pain the day after like I used to when I was cutting.

Stepped it up to a 5 Day push pull legs. Doing something along these lines now:

Mon Push

Tue Pull

Wed

Thur Legs

Fri Push

Sat Pull

Sun

Push day has bench press

Pull day has deadlifts

Legs day has Squats

So I am trying to get my compounds in and I am happy that I am making good progress both in weight and power, not sure on size yet though.

Any advice is appreciated!

Currently weigh 70-70.5KG at 16% BF

Also any advice on when you would start cutting?

Thanks 

SUPPS:

Whey Protein

BCAAs

Creatine

Maltose/Dextrose

Omegas


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I dont see the problem if you are geeting enough recovery and food and lifts are going up

I would do

Pull

tue

push

thurs

legs

sat

pull

repeat etc etc


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

i do PPL like ash said


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

hope was it you who had fallout over christmas with another member of uk-m over an iphone?

if so did phone turn up?


----------



## Hope (Jan 3, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> I dont see the problem if you are geeting enough recovery and food and lifts are going up
> 
> I would do
> 
> ...


Thanks, so go for 4 days a week instead? Giving some recovery after each day?



guvnor82 said:


> hope was it you who had fallout over christmas with another member of uk-m over an iphone?
> 
> if so did phone turn up?


Hi Guvnor, yeah that was me. It was a real nightmare.

The phone never came, I got a refund from the seller though. I got an empty envelope pushed through the door covered in 1st class stamps a couple of days after the thread got busy and offered to assist in a claim but Danny didn't want to pursue it. Found my postman who said he was given it that way, he told me the envelope hadn't been posted through a post office though because they weigh the item and print their stamps now.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes 4 days training

3 days resting


----------



## Hope (Jan 3, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Yes 4 days training
> 
> 3 days resting


It does feel a bit un-natural at the moment training three days in a row and today I just feel like I need a rest day! Don't want to overwork it and prevent chance for growth and repair. Even though they call it a 3 day split there is a lot of overlap in muscle group usage.


----------

